# Rogue starting gold



## Thaumaturge

I don't have my PHB with me, and I can't find the rogue's starting gold in the SRD.  Can anyone help me?


Thaumaturge.

edit: changed my stupidity.  I can't believe I made the rouge mistake.  *flogs self*

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Steven

5d4 x 10


----------



## Darklone

Rouge starting make up?


----------



## Hypersmurf

Closest you'll find in the PHB is the Disguise Kit, for 50gp.

Arms and Equipment Guide has prices-per-ounce for common, unusual, rare, and exotic cosmetics.  It also has the Jester's Kit, which includes face paint, for 10gp.

-Hyp.


----------



## Dark Dragon

Hm, who was that guy selling rough rogue's rouge? Heck, don't remember the name....


----------

